# Truro war veteran being honoured for heroic deeds in Vimy Ridge battle



## Michael OLeary (19 Feb 2010)

*Truro war veteran being honoured for heroic deeds in Vimy Ridge battle*
The Truro Daily News

Article link.



> TRURO – A First World War veteran and former Truro resident will be honoured posthumously with the Canadian Forces Medallion for Distinguished Service.
> 
> The award recognizes the deeds of Pte. Jeremiah Jones, for his heroic deeds during the battle of Vimy Ridge in April 1917.
> 
> ...



It appears this is in lieu of a recommendation for the Distinguished Conduct Medal at the time that was not awarded.

Canadian Forces Medallion for Distinguished Service


----------



## Michael OLeary (19 Feb 2010)

The following are from one of the albums in the regimental Museum, from the many photos I have taken over the past few years.


----------



## Michael OLeary (19 Feb 2010)

From the Library and Archives Canada Soldiers of the First World War database:

Name: JONES, JEREMIAH JERRY
Regimental number(s): 716221
Reference: RG 150, Accession 1992-93/166, Box 4944 - 7
Date of Birth: 29/03/1877

Attestation paper:

http://data2.archives.ca/cef/gpc008/427438a.gif
http://data2.archives.ca/cef/gpc008/427438b.gif


----------



## jollyjacktar (20 Feb 2010)

I think it is great that Pte Jones will at long last receive official recognition with this award.  I am however somewhat puzzled by what he is being awarded.  If I read the link info correctly his actions, in action, are not in keeping with what the award was/is intended for.  He was in fact an active member of the forces at Vimy was he not.  Why is he not being given his proper due, a DCM at least?  If I am being unreasonably thick, please correct me.


----------



## 1feral1 (20 Feb 2010)

Good to see this award for Jeremiah.

His family must be proud of him, as is his community.

I had two Great Uncles that fought at Vimy on 9 Apr, both brothers, both PTEs, but different Units. Tony and Alf Meahan. Both survived the war, raised families, and lived to be old men.

OWDU


----------



## Michael OLeary (20 Feb 2010)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> I think it is great that Pte Jones will at long last receive official recognition with this award.  I am however somewhat puzzled by what he is being awarded.  If I read the link info correctly his actions, in action, are not in keeping with what the award was/is intended for.  He was in fact an active member of the forces at Vimy was he not.  Why is he not being given his proper due, a DCM at least?  If I am being unreasonably thick, please correct me.



Possibly because the current hierarchy (MND, CDS) can award the Medallion on their own authority. The award of a DCM would require convincing the British government to reopen the files on an award that the Canadian government never itself awarded. And if that is done, how many other recommendations may suddenly appear with demands for similar consideration? In my opinion it's a political solution to one problem without opening a bigger political can of worms.

By comparison, it took the involvement of the Regiment, with the assistance of the Gallantry Medallist's League, a couple of years to achieve the reissuing of a confirmed Second World War DCM that had never reached the recipient. To consider getting an award recommendation reconsidered that had not been approved at the time might be a bridge too far at this late date.


----------

